# Chromium can not be run as root



## j4ck (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all.

When I start Chromium it says 
	
	



```
Chromium can not be run as root
```

How can I fix this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Apr 24, 2013)

If it says that then why not follow the advice? Running a web browser as root is strongly discouraged because you would be giving any javascript snippet the power to modify any file on the system.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2013)

j4ck said:
			
		

> When I start Chromium it says "Chromium can not be run as root"
> How can I fix this problem?


Create a regular user account. Do NOT use the root account for your day to day work.


----------



## zspider (Apr 24, 2013)

Not just that it's not good practice to run such thing's as root, but Chromium has many outstanding vulnerabilities presently as well.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 24, 2013)

j4ck said:
			
		

> Chromium can not be run as root


Good.


----------



## j4ck (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions. 


> Create a regular user account. Do NOT use the root account for your day to day work.


Thank you sir.
But I'm so curious about that. It says 
	
	



```
you must specify an alternate --user-data-dir for storage of profile information.
```
Where should I change this path?


----------



## bkouhi (Apr 25, 2013)

> Where should I change this path?



`% chrome --user-data-dir=DIR`


----------

